# Anyone At The RFC Belfast???



## jaylee27 (Aug 23, 2011)

Im at this clinic and am due to start treatment D/R 9th sept, Just a question really as a friend of my told me that they dont give you sedation on EC is this true

Thanks


Jay xx


----------



## gillipepper (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi jay

You get a morphine injection to help wth the pain.  

Good luck with your treatment, we have just started are 2nd cycle.

Gx


----------



## confusedcarly (Dec 7, 2009)

hey jaylee -im also due to d\r on 4th september-just a few days b4 u. im quite anxious about e/c too but if they give u morphine we have nothing to worry about! gud luck x


----------



## jaylee27 (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks Girls xxx

Carly Mayb We Could Keep Each Other Sane During Treatment What Protocal R U On??


Jay xx


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi Jaylee,
as the other ladies have said rfc give you a morphine shot to help ease the pain, it also makes you a bit woozy so you will relax a bit. Why dont you join us all on the june/july/aug cycle buddy thread here on the ireland board. The ladies are a great support, we are all at different stages and most of us are at rfc or have been there previously.
Good luck.
Emma xx


----------



## confusedcarly (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey Jaylee - yes we could def keep each other sane! Im not 100% sure yet - go up next Friday for drugs and schedule. This is all new to me but I have Zita Wests book and im getting a bit of acupuncture with a lovely therapist. So these things in themselves are helping to keep me on the straight and narrow! 


Which consultant are u under?


Carly xx


----------



## jaylee27 (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks Emma I Will Have A Wee Nose At That Topic xx

Carly we were refered to RFC in May 09 spend over a year with the clinic before they put us on the waiting list even tho all our tests were done at the ulster hospital ( for 10months) so we new on paper what was wrong but only went on waiting list 23rd september 2010 our consultant is Dr D Boyle Altho he has gone part time now hes not a very nice man commented at our very first appointment about the 10yr age gap between me & Dh.. We had Dr Mcmanus do Dh SSR last july she was lovely really liked her hoping we see more of her..


jay xx


----------



## lastchancer (Mar 11, 2011)

Welcome Jaylee and best of luck with your TX.

the rfc give you morphne as the girsl have said - your friend my be thinking about being completely sedated (General anesthetic) which they will do in extreme cases but you really dont need that - you can also request gas and air but again its not required and being able to see and hear the results as the collect the eggs really is the best distration from what is actually happening.

hope to see you over on the cycles thread as suggested by emma xxx


----------



## mwhaaa (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Jaylee!  This is my first time posting and when I saw your question I just had to reply to you!!!!!  I went through EC in the Royal on 4th August and I had exactly the same concern as you!  I was terrified!  BUT Please please dont worry!  It was EASY PEASY!!!!!!!!!!!  There will be a nurse beside you the whole way through and the pain relief is excellent! They will even top it up if you need more!  I was "topped up" (lol) twice but not because I was in pain because I was uncomfortable! It took approx 15 mins and I was slightly drozy after!  Hope I have eased your mind!  And good luck!


----------

